# fox pen deer dogs



## britej (Aug 16, 2012)

my first post..  I am from Arkansas where we still run dogs for deer.  'Dawgin for deer'..  anyway, the sport is shrinking in Arkansas where everyone is leasing property now.  BUT, where we hunt is Weyehauser land and everyone around us dogs too, so no problems.  My question:  I just purchased a pack of Walker Hounds that have been trained in fox pens.  I know pen trained dogs are bad about running the roads until they scent then hang a left or right and bust the thicket barking.  That wont work for us (if he goes left but we are right), as we need to jump a deer in the cut we have surrounded... so, any tips on breaking road running dogs?  I was thinking of leashing them, but six may be too much to handle.  How can I break this?  Thanks


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 16, 2012)

just turn out two at a time.when you back up into the woods take them by the collar and walk them in the woods a little ways.if you just open the box they are going to follow the first dog out,and usually its down the road


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 16, 2012)

Them NC and VA boys on speeddogs walk their dogs in the woods til they jump.


----------



## britej (Aug 16, 2012)

Good idea with the two.  I would definately rather walk the dogs instead of casting, but these dogs wont follow.. they take off!  

Do you mean take two, get them in the thicket then go back for the others?? yes, that is a good idea.  

season's around the corner!!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 16, 2012)

tritronics and their instructional video then...


----------



## AMBWANA (Aug 16, 2012)

I get dogs from a fox pen every year cheaper than feeding them all year. I keep my best dogs from the prior year. I try to back as far into a block as i can so they start in the block and not on the road it won't take them long to learn. Hardest thing is catching some of them up those walkers and julys are built to run. Mine live on my property and learn their way back to the pen pretty quick. I might be missing some a dark but next morning they are laying around pens ready to roll.


----------



## britej (Aug 16, 2012)

I was thinking that too.  I have a dog box that will fit in my Polaris Ranger and I should be able to back on in the block..  Maybe those 'wait a minute vines' will slow the dogs down a bit and might actually follow me.


----------



## AMBWANA (Aug 16, 2012)

*Deer dogs*

Best tick is to jump fast, nothing like seeing a couple of bucks jump road heading into standers.


----------



## tchook21 (Aug 16, 2012)

all i can say is good luck! them fox pen dogs like to run roads and cock their ears up! like ylhatch said better back way up in the woods!


----------



## RSmith (Aug 17, 2012)

Years ago I bought 5 young highrollers all were pretty good after they got on game but I got gave away the whole bunch after the first season.


----------



## britej (Aug 17, 2012)

Yup.. that's exactly what I am afraid of.  I sure hope I can train the 'cast' out of these dogs and walk them.  Oh well.... I will find out shortly!!!  cuz I am thinking the itch I am feeling on my left pinkey toe is not athletes foot... pretty sure deer season is just around the corner!!


----------



## flhunter82 (Aug 17, 2012)

More than likely if they were ran in pens only, they were probably owned by a man that had 40 dogs or better. That seems to be the biggest problem with fox dogs. If you spend some time with them and show some affection they will be a little more app to follow. Put the shocker on them for that road running mess. It really depends on how they were ran in the pen. I have seen some nice dogs come from the pen and make some nice deer dogs. Before they closed the pens down in florida thats what we did in the summer. we would run the pen in the summer and run deer in the winter. A truly good speed and drive dog shouldn't be running the roads though. Now someone made a comment about getting rid of dogs for the summer and picking up more for deer season. I think that is a sorry way to be. A real dog man should take pride in his dogs and breed and raise his own pups and train your own dogs. That is cheap and pathetic, to pass dogs around. If the dog isn't good enough to keep then cull it and don't pass it off to someone else. I have been took by guys like that. They will tell you they lost some dogs over the summer and you sell them a dog and the next thing you hear is ole joe blow that hunts with such and such got that dog. Some of us like to keep track of our dogs and try to make a name for there parents.


----------



## britej (Aug 17, 2012)

Good point with affection 82.  my son is 11 years old and is so excited about having his own pack.  He and I both spend each evening petting these dogs so they will get to know us well and allow an easy catch.  I am thinking the more petting than normal on these dogs may actually encourage them to follow me.  good point.  We have one blanket back gyp that is very shy and skittish and I am afraid she will be hard to catch.  Those guys in Arkansas will tie a 20 foot weedeater line to the collar on those hard to catch dogs.. I think and hope a bit of petting will solve that.


----------



## britej (Aug 17, 2012)

oh, and right on with amount of dogs.. that dude had 30 head....  super nice guy.. 70 year old ex cowboy team roper that altered his horse barn to a huge and awesome kennel.


----------



## Tater Bug (Aug 17, 2012)

Broke a coon dog from running roads with a Garmin and TriTronics.


----------



## StikR (Aug 18, 2012)

sometimes my dogs (not pen dogs) will tear out down the road whe I cut them loose.  I just holler a few times for them and they usually go just out of sight then come back to me ready to hunt


----------



## unclefester (Aug 19, 2012)

Better off getting atleast one true deer dog and send the calvary to it. .


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 19, 2012)

you probably would be better off to start getting them from the rabbitt pen instead of the fox pen .  or you could also cut down the size of the pack,  alot of guys that get dogs from fox hunters have the same problem , they get them 2 weeks before the season , cant remember the name of the dog and dang sho cant catch them...you need to handle dogs ( to be able to handle them ) .....this is what darkens our sport.....but the suggestions you have gotten should help.....tri-tronics really work....and always remember if you cant catch them in the yard how are you going to catch them when your hunting...uncle fester has a really good point


----------



## britej (Aug 19, 2012)

thats exactly what we are trying to do.  We spend every evening in the pen mooching and smooching and petting.  an older dog man told me to get a bunch of cheap weenies..  bar S brand or something, and work with them.. when they come give em a half a hot dog... and i have been doing that for two evenings and am amazed by the progress.... he also said take weenies with you and they should follow you right in the thicket... as soon as the weather cools down, and my gps collars arrive, we are going to put all of this good information to use.... woo hoo


----------



## 10point (Sep 5, 2012)

When we dog hunted we used our field trial dogs for deer huntin. We ran fox pens in paisley every Saturday night during off season. We always had one cold nose we'd turn out then empty the box. I'll will tellyou this much , if they are anything like the dogs we had you better be ready to shoot in a second. Them bad boys would just about be close enough to nip his tail. Any body that runs fox might know some of the bloodlines we had( hills(Waylon) Trenton and we had some we turned into some good lines.


----------



## Drew33998 (Sep 7, 2012)

I knew a guy that got two awesome running walkers from a fox pen bloodline. Said they would reallyburn the deer up. They got away from the high strungdogs after both the dogs ran themselves to death. You couldn't hardly catch them


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 7, 2012)

i grew up in fox pens with my papa, and my brother was big into it for a couple of years.  i don't have anything against field trials for runnin pens, but it's just not my thing.  from what i've seen, there's too much B S, cheatin, and doping of dogs in field trials nowadays for me to want to be involved.  

when it comes down to it, i'm not gonna own a dog that can't jump and run its own deer.  yall can have that crap with having one decent dog and then a whole pack that can't do anything more than play follow the leader.  i can't stand anything worse than seeing a pack of dogs run up and down the road and then as soon as my dogs or someone else's dogs jump a deer, they make a beeline for the race.   

i'm sure my dogs have done it a time or two, but they won't do it too many times and still get fed.


----------



## flhunter82 (Sep 8, 2012)

The only time or reason I ever have only one good dog in a race is because I am always too busy runnin pups. I don't know why I am so obsessed with breeding and raising pups to train. once I finish one out I usually give it to someone I hunt with, unless it is something I want pups out of. I really don't care about killing deer anymore, I would rather be known as the guy that had 15 bucks killed in front of his pups. Don't get me wrong, I still have some sho nuff go to dogs. I like those 8 month old pups that take a track from the road


----------

